# Metalworking Forum?



## tekno.mage (9 May 2010)

Does anyone know of a forum similar to this one, but for uk metalworkers? A blacksmith friend of mine has just taken delivery of an old milling machine which needs some restoration & TLC to get working again.

So far my initial web searches haven't brought up any info on the machine (the base of the which has the name Coventry Gauge & Tool Co Ltd in the casting and the upper part (which carries the milling head) has Wilcox, G I Birmingham Co cast into it.) I've found a couple of US based forums but they are just that - US based and dealing with mostly modern US equipment.

Any help would be gratefully received.

tekno.mage


----------



## SammyQ (9 May 2010)

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com; Ask for "Bogstandard" or John Stevenson (http://www.homeworkshop.org.uk/).

http://madmodder.net: Marv Klotz and the gang.


Home brew: http://www.model-engineer.co.uk/forums/

www.metalillness.com

www.chaski.org/homemachinist/index.php


kNOCK YOURSELF OUT!! Sam


----------



## Benchwayze (9 May 2010)

Yep.. Good Fora. Knock yourself out. 


Best of Luck.
John


----------



## chipchaser (9 May 2010)

Hi, you probably know of Lathes.co.uk. If not, Tony Griffiths is also interested in milling machines and other old machinery not just lathes as the site name suggests.

Machine-Tool REFERENCE ARCHIVE is at this page:
http://www.lathes.co.uk/page21.html

Couldn't see the names you mentiond in a quick glance but hope it might be of some use.

Graham


----------



## jasonB (9 May 2010)

Rec Model Engineering is worth a try for machine queries

http://www.rcgroups.com/uk-rec-models-engineering-155/

And you can always ask for info on Homeworkshop

http://www.homeworkshop.org.uk/

Madmodder and ME as already mentioned are more forum based and may be of use.

Jason


----------



## tekno.mage (14 May 2010)

Cheers for all those useful links folks.

tekno.mage


----------



## Digit (15 May 2010)

Is it my imagination or are none of these forums as friendly as this one?

Roy.


----------



## SammyQ (15 May 2010)

Roy!!! Just TRY Homemodelchickenshackengineer and read a few dozen of John (Bogstandard)'s posts. Marvin Klotz on the Madmutta and Bob Warfield on CNC Cookbook.

Yes, these guys are DRYER and less frivilous than what we ejits are, but Boggsie in particular is all heart and a big, big, help to aspiring, perspiring amateurs on the more rigid 'slope' (to mangle Alf's original metaphor). 

I had two invitations to 'call round and we'll show you how to do it' inside 3 weeks of posting on HMEM. The fact that there was several quintillion tonnes of salt water between me and said posters was nonchallantly brushed aside: 'next time you're over here..'

They've just got a different philosophy and a more precise set of physical tolerances to work with. 

Sam


----------



## Digit (15 May 2010)

Will do Sam, I'd tried quite a number of sites purely as a 'guest' but I was most unimpressed. Perhaps I've been spoilt being here!  

Roy.


----------



## Digit (15 May 2010)

Is that the forum title Sam?

Roy.


----------



## xy mosian (15 May 2010)

This seems to fit the bill, usernames and all, searched on HMEM.

www.homemodelenginemachinist.com

If it's not right, sorry. But it's worth a squiz anyway.

HTH
xy


----------



## Digit (15 May 2010)

Thanks HTH, I mis-read Sam's post. 

Roy.


----------



## jasonB (16 May 2010)

As Sam says HMEM is quite friendly, you may even find my Traction Engine build on there :wink: 

Jason


----------



## SammyQ (16 May 2010)

Yup, HTH nailed it with that link - I was slurping too much vino collapso - as Rob calls it - when I posted the first link and I clean forgot to make it a proper hyperlink. Sorry, Roy. By, the way, on contemplation, I have to agree with you on the 'no strangers/amateurs here' attitude of Practical Machinist (Murrican) and whilst OWWM. com and .org are friendly, British (Irish!) humour doesn't always travel well and I get a feeling they (the Yanks) sometimes suspect they're being got at, they just can't figure out how.


Sam


----------



## Digit (16 May 2010)

Thanks chaps. Looks like the one for me, no sarcasm, no one treated like a plonker, even if they feel like one, and useful info. 
I've been reading some of the posts this evening and I'll be looking later to see if any posters have the BV lathe and their problems and mods. 
Stop switch cover fell off earlier today! 
Mods to date 10 and more to follow. 

Roy.


----------



## Rhyolith (4 Mar 2019)

Digit":2s7yi6kx said:


> Is it my imagination or are none of these forums as friendly as this one?
> 
> Roy.


I have definatly found this. Despite being far more into engineering now than woodwork, I still use this forum far more than the engineering ones I am part of, because people here on the whole seem to be more respectful and interested. Actaully I have thought for a while it would that it would be nice to have a more substantial engineering and metalworking prensence on here, maybe a few more catergories than just ‘general metalwork’. 

@tekno.mage, I recently restored a milling machine, the thread might be worth a look: henry-milnes-milling-machine-restoration-t110022.html feel free to PM or message me on here, and maybe even make a thread on this forum


----------



## Lazurus (4 Mar 2019)

https://www.mig-welding.co.uk/forum/

the ABOVE IS A GREAT FORUM WITH MANY SECTIONS INCLUDING LATHES AND MACHINERY ETC.


----------



## marcros (4 Mar 2019)

Hopefully the early posters have found what they started looking for some 9 years ago.


----------



## Trevanion (4 Mar 2019)

I think some evil bot revived the thread with some kind of metal service company advert, which seems to have been removed by mods now.


----------



## SammyQ (4 Mar 2019)

Sadly, Roy (Digit) and Lord Bilgewater (John Stevenson ) are no longer with us, but the metal fora live on and their contributions are still there (mostly, despite fotophucket building a virtual Israeli wall). 
I'd also commend DTR of this parish for metal inspiration. And, of course, the one-missing-digit..NOT!, guru of electronics, Bob Myford-Minchin, again of this locale (and Haven2 fame). 
I'm humbled, quite frequently, by the fact that many forum members are so sustainedly altruistic and encouraging in their specialist fields to mere lay persons. 
Sam


----------

